# Shoe goo for head badges??



## Rrogers1992 (Jan 6, 2014)

I've seen it used for sticker type head badges but I'm getting an aluminum one for my 1960 murray wildcat. Has anyone used it before or are there any other suggestions on it? Anything helps!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 6, 2014)

For badges with holes I suggest U-type drive screws or split leg rivets. 

For adhesion badges, I've seen people do it with high quality, double-sided tape, JB Weld, and metal epoxy.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 6, 2014)

If it's a stick on badge I use the 3M double sided tape used for automobile moldings. It's strong, not messy and can be removed (paint might come up with it too)


----------



## videoranger (Jan 7, 2014)

3M moulding/emblem tape works very good. Use a heat gun to help remove emblem if you ever need to.


----------

